# Ur Quattro Photo Galleries Reorganize and Grow



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just begun the fairly extensive process of adding photography to our ever-expanding gallery section. Today comes the reorganization and expansion of our Ur Quattro gallery. The gallery has been broken down now into three subsections, "WR", "MB" and "RR 20V" to designate the code with which the three versions of the Quattro were designated. The WR is the early 2144cc Quattro that was also sold in the USA, the MB is the 2226cc 10-valve version with the subtle body enhancements most easily spotted by the subtly sloped grille and the RR Quattro is the final 20-valve version built from 1989.
We've also managed to get our hands on some photos from the car's 1980 debut at the Geneva Auto Show (above) and an early test mule photo. It can all be found here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...attro
You can also read our review on one of the last MB Quattros, a pristine example owned by Audi Tradition. That can be found here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ur Quattro Photo Galleries Reorganize and Grow ([email protected])*

Very nice George, one small detail, we received the WX in our urq's here in the states, with the WR overseas.
The difference?
160 vs. 200 hp.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Ur Quattro Photo Galleries Reorganize and Grow (Sepp)*

Good to know, and thanks for the correction. At thist ime I don't have any US pics anyway, but when I do I'll add it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Ur Quattro Photo Galleries Reorganize and Grow ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good to know, and thanks for the correction. At thist ime I don't have any US pics anyway, but when I do I'll add it.

Yes, you do! This is the US model with the sloped grille.








I'm looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Ur Quattro Photo Galleries Reorganize and Grow (PerL)*

Crap. you're right Per. Is that a WX or were our flat grille Quattros a WX? If so, what's our sloped grille version?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Ur Quattro Photo Galleries Reorganize and Grow ([email protected])*

They are both WX, as that is the only engine delivered to USA. It is closely related to the WR though, as they are both the 2144 cc version of the 5-cylinder. 
The MB is a 10V 2226 cc and closely related to the MC of the 5000/200, while the RR is a 20V 2226, very close to the 3B of S2/200 20VT fame.


_Modified by PerL at 10:10 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ur Quattro Photo Galleries Reorganize and Grow (PerL)*

For the final offical year (1985) the cars came with the slanted grille.
This seen on the above picture.
Prior to this of course, (1982-ish to 1984) the flat.
All US/Canadian cars came with WX's.


----------

